# Caine toad keepers



## charlottedavenport (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey i'm planning on getting a Caine toad although not to soon but i'd like to gain a better idea of them so if any one could give me some more information i've done loads of reading up on them, but want first hand experience now as i feel i understand the care requirement.

But information like size of viv's and how often to vary the diet ect.

Also please could those who keep Caine toads post photographs of the habitat to help inspire me when it come to getting an inclosure ready. 

Also what is the average price, as i don't mind paying but don't want to get ripped off. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

charlottedavenport said:


> Hey i'm planning on getting a Caine toad although not to soon but i'd like to gain a better idea of them so if any one could give me some more information i've done loads of reading up on them, but want first hand experience now as i feel i understand the care requirement.
> 
> But information like size of viv's and how often to vary the diet ect.
> 
> ...


There are some pics of my toad (cane and Asian spiny) set-ups on my profile, if that helps- mostly crappy phone pics though! Canes are pretty straightforward; so long as they have a largish water bowl, a substrate they can burrow down in and a hide, they're happy. Size-wise, I keep my male in a 24" tank, but for a female or a pair, think 3' or 4'. Vary the diet as much as possible! Mine takes crickets, roaches, locusts, mealworms, morio worms, waxworms, earthworms, woodlice, small snails and slugs, caterpillars etc etc. Best not to feed pinkies or mice, as they are high in lipid fats, which amphibians have trouble metabolising, and which can cause serious health problems. Price-wise, I have seen them for sale at £35 or so, but £20- £25 is more realistic. Hope some of that helps. Oh, and welcome! :welcome:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's the few mutations of the same basic design my pair have gone through.


















The first one, although visually more appealing didn't give enough hiding spots (Mine are VERY shy) so the female (who was the only tankmate) decided to live UNDER the big fern... ended up killing it as it kept drying out :bash:
Infact they killed the other fern, and even a little parlour palm I had in the 2nd version... so maybe only go for potted tough plants if you decide to go live :2thumb:

They're just in a standard 3ft fishtank at the mo.. but I have a 4ftx2ftx20" viv for them to upgrade to soon.

As for everything else... I think Ron has summed it up nicely.

Oh..I paid £10 for one and £19.95 for the other back in 2010, but you're definitely looking at the £20-£30 mark


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

charlottedavenport said:


> Hey i'm planning on getting a Caine toad although not to soon but i'd like to gain a better idea of them so if any one could give me some more information i've done loads of reading up on them, but want first hand experience now as i feel i understand the care requirement.
> 
> But information like size of viv's and how often to vary the diet ect.
> 
> ...


I'd say a 24/18inch floor space would be minimum for anything upto 6inches. If it's 7"+ then a 3foot tank would be minimum.

This is a tank for an adult, the tank is 3ft/18". It's abit bare in this picture but all plants need to be secured as they are likely to tear them down.


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've got a female cane toad, about 4-5 inches in length. I've currently got her in a 2.5ft tank with a bowl that she can soak in and a few inches of potting soil, plus a hide or two. She's a bit skittish and, although some people say they can be handled, I prefer not to handle her, as it seems to stress her and she defecates all over me too. Plus, they've got quite a toxic poison in their skin, so probably best not to handle them. Each to their own, though.

I keep her viv quite humid and warm (around low-mid 70s) as they originate in the tropics and I feed her crickets, locust and roaches. I did offer her a pinkie once or twice in the past but she wasn't interested. 

One consideration when housing one is to remember that they can and do climb. Mine escaped recently by climbing up a branch and sneaking out through a gap in the lid. I've since taken the branch out, as the gap is to provide ventilation. 

Best of luck getting one, although I don't see too many of them around.


----------



## charlottedavenport (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks all for getting back and for the information very useful lovely set ups btw


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

*RE*

Anyone know where i can get a Giant Surinam Caine Toad from the huge one?


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

There was a big one for sale today at Doncaster.


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes I know wish i got him now.:whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Soz, people, can't resist any longer:


YOU WERE ONLY SUPPOSED TO BLOW THE BLOODY (viv) DOORS OFF!


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

i dont think big even comes close to describing that monster there today , could believe it lol


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

penda said:


> i dont think big even comes close to describing that monster there today , could believe it lol


It was stunning, amazing animal.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

All this talk of a monster but no pics !!!!!!!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

That was a massive toad.... and I do have a pic :whistling2:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*happy now guys*


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Its like a cabinet meeting at the houses of parliament.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Its like a cabinet meeting at the houses of parliament.
> 
> image


Except that toads are *much* more attractive than Tories... :whistling2:


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Except that toads are *much* more attractive than Tories... :whistling2:


And probably more intelligent :gasp:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ooooh how i wish i had the space! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> Ooooh how i wish i had the space! :mf_dribble:


You could probably squeeze Osbourne into a corner, somewhere.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> You could probably squeeze Osbourne into a corner, somewhere.


Im sure I could find somewhere... makes it worse that theres a juvie male in the local petshop! But apparently hes ugly so im not allowed him :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> Im sure I could find somewhere... makes it worse that theres a juvie male in the local petshop! But apparently hes ugly so im not allowed him :lol2:


Oh, I think Osbourne easily wins 'The Most Ugly Thing You are Likely to Find Under a Stone' Award....


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow Osborne is fantastic! Going to send links to this thread to my colleagues who doubted the size of this guy -my photo doesn't come close to doing him justice!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Sorry guys and girls, couldnt help myself!!!! (pics)*

Had to put up these pics again LOL!!!

































Giant surinam (bufo gigantica RIP)
Giant Rococo Toad.

Enjoy...


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> Had to put up these pics again LOL!!!
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Ooooooooooooooh I wish I had the space!!!  I guess I could sell my bed and sleep on the floor! :lol2: He's beautiful by the way :2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Drayvan said:


> Ooooooooooooooh I wish I had the space!!!  I guess I could sell my bed and sleep on the floor! :lol2: He's beautiful by the way :2thumb:


There both Female!!!! big big females aswel!!
Glad you like the pics.

Cheers


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> There both Female!!!! big big females aswel!!
> Glad you like the pics.
> 
> Cheers


My bad :blush: lol!

Still ... :flrt::flrt:


----------

